

  Xobni Decides To Start Making Money, Launches Premium Upgrades - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/14/xobni-decides-to-start-making-money-launches-premium-upgrades-for-your-smarter-inbox/

======
CWuestefeld
Announcement from Xobni already posted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=705107>

